# Pix of white EOS (tuned)



## loopstr2k (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey, i only wanted to show a few pix from a carmagazine. Its an german who drive this eos



































































_Modified by loopstr2k at 9:38 AM 4-8-2007_


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

Yek!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (chris2.0tdsg)*

I think this is the same car as the latest (serious) contenter in the 'Slammed EOS' thread..








See http://www.route64style.de/ for full details
Actually you can see it in more detail here..
http://www.cruising-society.de...s.htm

Althought it appears to have a new interior now., so maybe not

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 12:39 PM 4-8-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 12:44 PM 4-8-2007_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (chris2.0tdsg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris2.0tdsg* »_Yek!

I agree. Do you think they used one-ply or two-ply rubber bands for tires? I would think the ride in that Eos would be harsh enough to shake your fillings loose. One pothole and you take out the entire under carriage...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Well, for that specific genre - the 'lowered' car - it looks very well done. I agree that the owner has probably given up a bit of ride comfort in order to achieve the look that he or she wanted, but hey - everyone had different priorities in life.
I do like the white paint - it is a very attractive car. The black treatment of the front grilles and the area behind the foglights is very tastefully done.
Michael


----------

